# Sony Vegas 5.0 Help



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i use a sony vegas 5.0 as my editing program and i used it couple times .. and i did pretty good on it .. but now it has come down to a big project for my school where me and my group are making a spoof of .... star wars 

and they are expecting me to do a brillant job and make it look all professional ... now with our limited supply .. (camera) .. i will try to make good enough footage .. no problem .. but the problem is .. can someone teach me what i can do with vegas 5.0 and how to do it

first of all .. can i use a green screen? ... .. creat a light saber affect? .. any other cool affects that i can add on to make it look more like the star wars movie ...

if u can help then please do .. and thanks in advance


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Chroma Keying DV in Sony's Vegas 

Step by step through the process 

By Keith S. Kolbo * 


click here


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

ur the best .... and ill ask more questions later on thanks a lot tho

... and also this site doesnt tell u where the chroma keyer button is on vegas ... would u know where it is?


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey toxic, post your vid when youre done. I'd love to see it!


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i have noticed that sony vegas and final cut express are completely different ... can someone please keep a good eye on this thread because i will ask a lot of questions once i get started around tomorrow or the day after

and also how can i freeze the frame then add text? ?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

some of my files say ... video or audio steam could not be determined


how can i change this?


----------



## denodigital (Aug 5, 2005)

*Choppy Capture with Sony Vegas 5.0*

Hello:
I've been trying to get answers in other forums. Here's a diary of what I've been dealing with in hopes that maybe some of you can share some insite. Thanks in advance.

First Post:
This is a Sony Vegas 5.0 user. I am having a problem with Sony Vegas 5.0, when I am attempting to capture video. I connect the USB cable fine, and can view the video while it streams through my computer/on the screen, within the program, but when I hit capture video, it begins to get choppy, and jerky, like it's in slow motion. When stop and play back, it is recorded the same way. As for the music, during streaming, or capturing, or playback, it sounds fine, only the video get choppy.

I read that it may be due to dropped frames, or not choosing the right video card option in set, but I can't find where to enable/stop that from happening. I am using a digital Sony video camera so there should be some compatibility there. Help. 

Also, read a lot of the user manual but there are no answers there, as far as I can read.

=======================================================
Second Post:
Did a ton of troubleshooting this weekend; I found in the help index, under troubleshooting, that, because I have the Sony Vegas 5.0 installed on my 160 MB hard drive, which uses Windows XP, that I am suppose to capture/render DV video to another drive, which I did and it works (with the exception of 20 or so dropped frames, which is far less than the 200 - 300 I was getting when I was capturing to the same hard drive as the Vegas is installed); Now all I have to do is figure out why I'm still dropping frames; On the drive I a capturing to, I have installed a software that I use to record/edit digital music and that's all; the operating system for that 120 MB drive is Windows 2000; I wondering if the dropped frames is due to the differences in the operating systems (XP on the drive that has the Vegas program vs. Windows 2000, which is on the drive that is capturing the video), or is it dirty heads, or if any one has death with this whole confusing process before. Thanks again. [email protected]
========================================================
Third Post:
When I say “requires to much attention” what I mean is, I have a high powered system that I had built just for digital music recording and video editing. I can’t recall all the specs on it right now, but it has almost 800 megs of ram, 120 (video side) and 160 (music side) hard drives, lots of memory, excellent processor, it’s a brand new system. I only use it for these 2 functions, with the exception of watching DVD’s or burning CD’s. When installing the digital music software, I encountered a few problems but have that worked out. I’ve tried Pinnacle, Ulead, Movie Maker, Sony Picture Package, a generic editing software that came with my digital camera, and now Sony Vegas 5.0. With Pinnacle, the problem is that it is not Micro Soft compatible and is a proprietary software, meaning it takes over other computer components and does not allow them to work properly with it and other components. Movie Maker gives me poor quality. Picture Package is not made for editing, just capturing and burning a DVD. Ulead is giving me choppy/jerky capture like Vegas. In essence, I can’t seem to get any of them to do what I need them to do, which is to simply capture and edit. I think there’s one more product I tried that also had poor quality. Now Vegas requires me to have 2 hard drives, one to install the software to and the other to capture to, which, had my computer been a normal store bought system, it would only have one hard drive, which makes more costly. Like they force you to buy more stuff to get it to work. That’s what I mean. It’s been a pain and time consuming and I have a project that’s backing up on me. I need a software that is good, doesn’t cost over $500, and has good quality. 

I answered questions below; last night, I went into Admin. Tools and checked which programs were running in the background; I used some Internet tips (from various sources) to either set programs on manual or disable it altogether; I did this for both hard drives; I retested capturing and got the same choppy, jerky video with static in the audio, then the screen would just freeze, and post an error message about an occurrence while capturing; I tried the same in Ulead and got the same type result, and same type of message, which included something about the screen size not being correct (or something like that; I'm at work now, can't remember); also, both my hard drives are on the same channel (ch. 1) and my CD-ROM. is on Ch. 2; I have the hard drive jumpers set so the Win XP drive is the master and the Windows 2000 hard drive is the slave; what I propose to do is disconnect the CD-ROM and connect that cable to the Windows 2000 hard drive; then I will change the jumper configuration, changing the master/slave setup; I'll leave the CD-ROM disconnected; then I'll try to capture again and see if having the hard drives on separate channels will help; do you think, now that I've tried to capture so many time, causing errors, capturing the bad footage, the freeze-ups, etc., do you think I should uninstall the Sony Vegas and reload it? During these test I've defragmented my hard drive already. 
([email protected])


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Are you using USB to capture video? :4-thatsba If you are do yourself a favor and get a firewire card. Here's a cheap one. I use to have Windows 2000 and I didn't have any problems with it being choppy. Try hitting _tools_ then _preview in player_ and see if your video still looks choppy. 
What kind of video card are you using?

I suspect you don't have the right hardware to make the job easy. 
Vegas Video does not require two hard drives to run the software. The ideal way to do it is with four hard drives two to capture information simultaneously two to back everything up but that's alot of money. I'm fine with the one hard drive that I'm using.


----------



## denodigital (Aug 5, 2005)

*Problems capturing with Sony Vegas 5.0*

I have a WinFast A180B Graphics Card; Leadtek Mk40 by Nvidia; 128mb-ddr; VGA-TV out. As far a hardware, my system surpasses the specs Vegas requires to run it; I also have a firewire cable, a cheap one, but other techies say it should work/is not the problem; maybe the software version I purchased is bad; I purchased the whole bundle; how can I do a diagnostic on it to see, other than the obvious capturing problem? Thanks.


----------



## denodigital (Aug 5, 2005)

*Vegas Choppy Capture Problem Solved*

Hello:

The problem is resolved and I'm so happy. Nothing like a cold beer after resolving a 3 week long software problem. This is how I resolved the problem.

I "finally" saw that my hard drive 0 was not set perminently to DMA; I had to go deep into the settings using Extreme Tech Support in order to "force DMA mode"; then I made both my hard drive masters and slaved my DVD ROM; I bought a standardized firewire cable; captured to my hard drive that don't have the Vegas loaded on it; and it worked; 10 minutes of smooth capture and not a single dropped frame (at least today); I'm sure it will do just fine from this point on.

Thank you all for your help/advice; I'm sure I'll be asking more advice as I proceed on to editing; such as:

I'm in the process of shooting a music video (my first); I want to shoot while the singer lip syncs to their song; what is the best way to do this; should I play the music on a sterio/speakers, and record it along with the video? Should I let the music play, the singer lip sync, capture it, mute the sound, then add the music? I've heard that if the singer is lip syncing to their music, then that music is muted in edit and the real recording is overlayed, then because the device that is playing the music the singer is lip sync to had a different motor speed than the computer's CD player, then the sound will be off. Or, should I capture the sound in Vegas using the same device that I used to play the music, which will play at the same speed, which should capture at the same speed? Then, also, after I have the sound in one file, and the video in another, how can I merge the two?

Thanks. The rookie editor!


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm glad you got it working. If I was doing a video I'd play the music and have the band lip sinc to the music. Than I would cut out the audio track once it is in the computer and put in the music from the cd. Lining up the audio and video can be tricky but the sound will be better. 

BTW If you get a shuttle x-press. It'll help out greatly in editing. Or you can get a keyboard with it built in but that is pretty pricey. The keyboard is color coded for hot keys.

















Also recording with two camcorders can add a nice touch. Capturing different angles and stuff is pretty cool. Of coarse it means extra time when putting it all together.


----------



## LSaver1999 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Vegas 5.0 Help*

Toxic

Please go to www.softweigh.com for all the tutorials you could ever want on Vegas Video. I have all of these and they are absolutely wonderful.

Try them out~!

Todd


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

came back to vegas to do another job .. 

sorry for the bother with vegas and all .. but 


how do i make a clip slow motion or .. make it move quicker


im guessing vegas doesnt have this function but i cant imagine a editing program such as vegas not being able to do such basic effect


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

toxict3arz said:


> came back to vegas to do another job ..
> 
> sorry for the bother with vegas and all .. but
> 
> ...


Your no bother. 
Click 'insert' on the top bar. than click on 'video envelopes' than click 'event velocity' It'll put a line across your video raise it up to go faster and down to go slower. Around 70% is a real natural look for slow motion. Also if you drag the line to far down it'll put you video in reverse.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thnx a lot~!! your a life saver


----------



## NaFen_Kid (Jul 19, 2007)

is there any way to get an audio velocity envelope, like by 3rd party software/add-ins?


----------

